# Military Assault Rifle



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

What is a military assault rifle?
I&#8217;m kind of looking for a Swiss K31. Just wondering if the folks in Washington D C are going to band all military rifles?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=u5ynVMBxOus#!
At about 1:07 or so --- Military Assault Rifle --- What is this?

I'm thinking maybe finding a K31 soon, might be a good idea.

Your thoughts --- Get it now or in the late spring or summer like I wanted to do?



Oh, this is a Swiss K31





Them guys in DC don't tell you much do they.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're interested in this type of purchase, I'd say make the purchase when it's convenient for you. The "panic buying" that's going on now, isn't representative of sound gun purchases.

As for our President's speach, he has to address the issues of America. Just the same, there's so much more that goes into prevention of a particular crime or crimes that one or two new laws are not going to prevent in future crimes.

Preventing firearm purchases is a misdirected effort in crime prevention.  It's the person or people that need restriction on their actions...being made responsible for their actions.

I don't feel that the type of weapon you're interested in purchasing is going to be affected at all. I've owned C&R type weapons and enjoyed them. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

1st. A military assault rifle has the capability from single shot to full auto.

Don't get caught up with the hype of the news mafia that any rifle that has a look alike is an assault rifle. It is not! But the jackals (news media) wants the public to believe that.

That's one fine vintage rifle you picked. Dependable, military rifle ----- not an assault rifle.

NIK,


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

An assault rifle is a selective fire (either fully automatic or burst capable) rifle that uses an intermediate cartridge and a detachable magazine.

The term assault rifle is a translation of the German word Sturmgewehr (literally "storm rifle", as in "to storm a position"). The name was coined by Adolf Hitler[3] as a new name for the Maschinenpistole 43,[nb 1] subsequently known as the Sturmgewehr 44, the firearm generally considered the first assault rifle that served to popularise the concept and form the basis for today's modern assault rifles.

The translation assault rifle gradually became the common term for similar firearms sharing the same technical definition as the StG 44. In a strict definition, a firearm must have at least the following characteristics to be considered an assault rifle:[4][5][6]

It must be an individual weapon with provision to fire from the shoulder (i.e. a buttstock);
It must be capable of selective fire;
It must have an intermediate-power cartridge: more power than a pistol but less than a standard rifle or battle rifle;
Its ammunition must be supplied from a detachable magazine rather than a feed-belt.
And it should at least have a firing range of 300 meters (1000 feet)

Rifles that meet most of these criteria, but not all, are technically not assault rifles despite frequently being considered as such. For example, semi-automatic-only rifles like the AR-15 (which the M16 rifle is based on) that share designs with assault rifles are not assault rifles, as they are not capable of switching to automatic fire and thus are not selective fire capable. Belt-fed weapons or rifles with fixed magazines are likewise not assault rifles because they do not have detachable box magazines.

The term "assault rifle" is often more loosely used for commercial or political reasons to include other types of arms, particularly arms that fall under a strict definition of the battle rifle, or semi-automatic variant of military rifles such as AR-15s.

The US Army defines assault rifles as "short, compact, selective-fire weapons that fire a cartridge intermediate in power between submachinegun and rifle cartridges."[7]

Personally The K31 would be an excellent rifle for collecting or hunting


----------

